# A question about butter.



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

A silly question I'm sure, but I have never seen this before...a fairly new pkg. of unsalted butter has developed brown spots. I keep the sticks I'm using in a covered glass dish, on the counter, the sticks I'm not using are kept in the fridge...the apt is thermostat is kept at 68 degrees all the time, it doesn't smell rancid. Why is the butter turning color?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know, but, _When in doubt throw it out_, means exactly that. Dump it immediately. Use the dishwasher, and/or a dilute solution of bleach or "kitchen sterilizer," to clean and sterilize the heck out of everything the sticks, unwrapped or wrapped, touched.

Why take chances?

BDL


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply BDL,

I will toss the stuff and clean the kitchen.

But, I am curious though, about what would cause the discoloration.

I'm being a bit of a science geek here.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not sure but I do agree with BDL .... toss it and sterilize everything that the butter has come into contact with.

It could be anything from enzymatic browning maybe?   To bacterial contamination


----------

